# If your in need of a home, contact me!!!



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I live in the country side of Pa, and would love to take in more feral or homers. I would give them a great second chance. Thanks, other breeds are considered


----------



## Ayo (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi,

Are you still interested in adopting a pigeon? I have one in an apartment in Manhattan and I have to find him a home because of allergies (he's a fully flighted bird I found on the street....). I don't think there is anything wrong with him other then that he is tame and unable to care for himself...

Ayo



> Originally posted by Rick07:
> *I live in the country side of Pa, and would love to take in more feral or homers. I would give them a great second chance. Thanks, other breeds are considered*


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I would love to, i live near the Ny border in Bradford County. I dont know if you would wanna meat or what. my email is [email protected] email me with suggestions.


----------

